# mit Java Formular ausfüllen und drucken



## merlinonline (20. Dezember 2007)

N'abend,
für eine kleine Datenbankanbindung möchte ich von dem Benutzer erstellte Formulare ausfüllen und diese dann ausdrucken können. Die Formulare sollen dabei einfach vom Endanwender zu erstellen sein, zum Beispiel in Word und dann von meinem Programm ausgefüllt und gedruckt werden.

Nun habe ich echt keine Ahnung, welches Dateiformat man am besten nehmen sollte? Damit man das einfach ändern und drucken kann in Java? Hat jemand ne Idee, was man da am besten nehmen kann?

Gruß
merlin.online


----------



## Andron (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde gern helfen, nur habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, dein Problem nicht wirklich verstanden.

Ich, als ein "Endanwender" erstelle mit Word ein Formular. Dann starte ich dein Programm und dieses soll mein Formular ausfüllen?

Meinst du vielleicht, dass ich in dein Programm bestimmte Parameter z.B. in einer GUI angebe und diese werden dann in das Word-Datei reingeschrieben?

Es gibt einige Frameworks, die Zugriffe auf MS Office-Formate erlauben. Es ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich in einer Word-Datei ein Wort an einer bestimmter Stelle zu schreiben.


----------



## merlinonline (21. Dezember 2007)

Hm,
ja so ähnlich, ich wollte halt die in Word erstellte Datei automatisch ausfüllen. Also zum Beispiel dass ich da einen bestimmten text reinschreibe, und dieser wird dann über mein programm die über eine Datenbankanbindung verfügt ersetzt werden.

Das Speichern des vom Endanwender erstellten Formulares muss ja nicht in *.doc sein, kann ja auch ein anderes format sein. 

oder aber eien ganz andere kostenlose Lösung ohne word?

greets


----------



## zeja (21. Dezember 2007)

Du könntest dafür OpenOffice verwenden. Dort kann man ähnlich wie in Word Formulare erstellen. Der Vorteil ist dass OpenOffice Dokument aus gezippten XML-Dateien bestehen die man so sehr leicht manipulieren kann.

Aus Java heraus kannst du dann z.B. auch die PDF-Generierung von OpenOffice starten


----------



## merlinonline (22. Dezember 2007)

hmm,
das würde dann aber deuten, dasss auf jedem Rechner, der das Programm verwendet OpenOffice installiert sein muss oder nicht?

Bei einem Clientprogramm in einer Windows Umgebung wo bisher kein OpenOffice enthalten ist, wohl reichlich schwer.

Sonst noch Ideen? Also das beste wäre wirklich igrendwie was mit Word?


----------



## zeja (22. Dezember 2007)

Dann muss überall Word installiert sein 

Schau dir mal das OpenOffice SDK an ob man da OpenOffice installiert haben muss oder dass auch so nutzen kann. Kannst ja auch mit Word nen Formular erstellen und dass dann mit OpenOffice öffnen und als odt speichern und dann dass XML rausholen.

RTF würde sonst glaube ich auch gehen, müsstest dir mal das Format anschauen.


----------

